# Poem — The Dragonfly



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for posting this.

Dragonflies are considered good luck and a guardian angel by many. My friend's daughter fought and won a battle with cancer, and my friend wore a dragonfly pin thoughout and still wears it today.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you! Love this. I need to read it whenever I am feeling down about loss.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I suppose this explains why dragonflies linger around lakes and ponds.  

Thanks for sharing<:


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Love this....I love drangon flies and always have - i always planned on getting Montana's paw print with his name and dragon flies around it - now i like the idea even more!! Thanks


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coffeenut*

Coffenut

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

What a beautiful poem, gives comfort along the way. Lost our golden to cancer last week.Thank you for posting.


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

This made me smile, it reminded me of my old golden Spiffy, who I lost this past August. Thank you for posting this.


----------

